# Can I buy this intercooler hose clip on its own



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks like 39017739  includes two of them. 
You might visit the parts department in person and ask about the clip, or go to a salvage yard and see if they'll sell you a broken tube with the clips.


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

Buy the hose come new.. Part# is 39014321

Note this is for the diesel 1.6 i dont knlw if you can use for gas... 

When recieved. just push in and it will self clip


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Chico_dade305 said:


> Buy the hose come new.. Part# is 39014321
> 
> Note this is for the diesel 1.6 i dont knlw if you can use for gas...
> 
> When recieved. just push in and it will self clip


 Thanks so much. I finally got around to collecting the new hose and as you said it came with all the clips and was super easy to install...just push it straight on and it locked in. This was also useful because I now learn the correct way to release the clips and take off the tube again if I need to do so in the future without damaging the clip. Thanks again!!


----------

